# male or femail



## jonathan (Oct 5, 2008)

what is better femail or male pit?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It all depends on what you like. I perfer male dogs, but I wouldn't give up my females for anything. In my case Mikado is more laid back and Chalice has a high prey drive.


----------



## jonathan (Oct 5, 2008)

no but i got a ancle biter (chi) and i dont know what wouled be better because i dont want my dog to to get bit my chi is male


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Huh? Kinda obvious you need a female then? -.o 

Think you need to do A LOT more research on dogs in general before you get another one.


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

male's god who would even ask that question girls have cooties


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a female chi and female and male pits. Both have gotten bit by my chi and both have deserved it. I prefer male dogs though...it depends more on the dog itself than the sex if it will get along with the chi


----------



## jonathan (Oct 5, 2008)

ok thank you.
Huh? Kinda obvious you need a female then? -.o 

Think you need to do A LOT more research on dogs in general before you get another one.

and i do do a lot of reserch its jused that it is hard to find someone who has a chi and a pitbull. and i cant google it.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay,
well as a whole. The male Pit plays with the chi more(or irritates her more depending on how you look at it lol) BUT the female pit plays rougher with her when she does. 
If you are looking at getting a pit I would take your Chi with you ( have both dogs leashed) and let them meet each other and see how it goes. Generally if you are getting a puppy it won't be much of an issue but if you are getting an adult dog they may have already developed a dislike for small animals


----------



## jonathan (Oct 5, 2008)

ok thank you that helped a lot im geting it as a puppy i realy want a male but they say if you dont nuter them that they are very agressive. and i want a family dog.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

aggressive is not the right word.
THey are not aggressive but they will be more....well more of a man lol. If you don't neuter you will have to deal with marking, and irritating behavior is there is a female in heat around, and wandering urge. But on the other side with a female you will have to deal with a dog in heat and that is a chore in itself.

Just some food for thought.
If you are getting a family dog though why would you NOT fix him/her?


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

i have a male and female and i find them both the same could be cause they copy each other??


----------



## tiny2600 (Oct 8, 2009)

*male or female*

Don't get me wrong. I like male pit's but, prefer females


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i used to prefer females.. still do kinda, as long as they're fixed though.. i cant handle the heats..


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i perfer a female dog in general... dont like petting a dogs stomache and having to worry about touching it unmentionables. i also cant stand a dog in heat. so spayed females are perferable


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Honestly, that's a personal choice. I prefer female dogs but I wouldn't give up my male dogs for anything!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I prefer males. Females are smarter, generally, and more into doing their own thing. They are, for lack of a better term, bitchier, lol. I'm tired after work and don't feel like out smarting my dogs. Males tend to be doofier and easier. Un-altered males though tend to not think AT ALL if there is a female around.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

As others have said. it is personal preferrence. I really don't look at the sex of the dog unless it is for something in particular for a potential breeding. I look at the overall quality structure, temperament, drive, personality etc. Thus, it depends on a lot of factors and more so the individual dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

How can you spell male correctly but not female? that's so crazy  but yeah totally personal preference. I prefer female dogs but I hav e a boy. Lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. this thread is almost 4 yrs old, the OP is no longer here, and this thread doesn't even belong in this section, lol. Just FYI. I should probably move it, but I'll leave that for a manager to do, lol.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Depends on the dogs purpose...but I have noticed that males are crazier. Lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol.. this thread is almost 4 yrs old, the OP is no longer here


I hate when I miss that. Been on my phone and that's a small font on a phone


----------



## MiaBella_BruceWayne (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a male and a female dog.
As a female, the male dog is much more affectionate towards me than the female dog is. She tends to like my boyfriend a lot more.


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

I've only had one bully breed, but in my experience with all breeds male dogs seem to be much more affectionate, and females are more independent. I prefer males.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## afrazer77 (Feb 28, 2014)

I prefer Female pits they are smaller than males but both genders are great!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO Krystal!! Love it! Now I'm going to move this thread to General, simply because I commented 2 years ago about it being in the wrong section, and it never got moved lol.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I always end up with male dogs but prefer a bitch


----------

